# Choice of the Dragon



## shelley (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.choiceofgames.com/dragon/

It's a choose your own adventure/text based RPG in which you play as a medieval dragon. More of an RPG since the choices don't affect the main storyline that much and your stats determine the outcome of some of your choices.

I've found some replay value in going through and choosing different things with different goals.
- Max out one stat or another
- Max out your Infamy score. Or play as a wussy dragon and try to get the lowest Infamy score.
- Gather as much wealth as possible by the end of the game (my high score was 24650)
- Win over each of the potential mates (each requires a different strategy but it's pretty easy once you figure it out)
- Make the worst possible choices and die (It's a pretty easy game. I've only found two points where you can die before the game is over, not counting what happens if you leave your kingdom to be with your mate)


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 6, 2010)

I've played these before... good stuff.
Edit: haha, I'm really liking this!

You have the following stats: 

11% Brutality vs. 89% Finesse 

75% Cunning vs. 25% Honor 

46% Disdain vs. 54% Vigilance 

Infamy: 61% 

Wealth: 5000 gold coins


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 6, 2010)

I got killed


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 7, 2010)

ooh i like *downloads app to iphone


----------



## vgbjason (Feb 7, 2010)

I quite liked this game ^_^



> You finished with the following stats:
> 
> 6% Brutality vs. 94% Finesse
> 
> ...


----------



## Fox (Feb 7, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> I got killed


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate you for getting me addicted.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 7, 2010)

51% Brutality vs. 49% Finesse

40% Cunning vs. 60% Honor

34% Disdain vs. 66% Vigilance

Infamy: 56%

Wealth: 11000 gold coins

Wounds: 3

Blasphemy: 1

I think I did alright.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 7, 2010)

You finished with the following stats: 

83% Brutality vs. 17% Finesse 

66% Cunning vs. 34% Honor 

27% Disdain vs. 73% Vigilance 

Infamy: 79% 

Wealth: 8250 gold coins 

Wounds: 3 

Blasphemy: 2


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 7, 2010)

the gods killed me, i sad...


----------



## Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

I was experimented on for 2 years, and died...


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 7, 2010)

You finished with the following stats: 

8% Brutality vs. 92% Finesse 

57% Cunning vs. 43% Honor 

73% Disdain vs. 27% Vigilance 

Infamy: 42% 

Wealth: 11500 gold coins 

Wounds: 2 

Blasphemy: 0


----------



## Khartaras (Feb 7, 2010)

You finished with the following stats:

91% Brutality vs. 9% Finesse

77% Cunning vs. 23% Honor

32% Disdain vs. 68% Vigilance

Infamy: 66%

Wealth: 3250 gold coins

Wounds: 1

Blasphemy: 0 

Awesome. Game. Lovin' the sarcasm...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 7, 2010)

You finished with the following stats: 

35% Brutality vs. 65% Finesse 

62% Cunning vs. 38% Honor 

51% Disdain vs. 49% Vigilance 

Infamy: 37% 

Wealth: 16150 gold coins 

Wounds: 3 

Blasphemy: 1 

Very fun indeed.


EDIT: played another run through

You finished with the following stats: 

30% Brutality vs. 70% Finesse 

37% Cunning vs. 63% Honor 

46% Disdain vs. 54% Vigilance 

Infamy: 49% 

Wealth: 17750 gold coins 

Wounds: 2 

Blasphemy: 1 

Yay! More gold! Me likesss shiny... I still haven't found out how to protect my gold through hibernation though (if you can)...


----------



## jazzthief81 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm both surprised and disappointed that this game doesn't feature Bruce Lee.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2010)

You finished with the following stats: 

11% Brutality vs. 89% Finesse 

66% Cunning vs. 34% Honor 

72% Disdain vs. 28% Vigilance 

Infamy: 82% 

Wealth: 8650 gold coins 

Wounds: 4 

Blasphemy: -1


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

Whoa, never gotten negative blasphemy before. How did that happen?


----------



## MrData (Feb 8, 2010)

You finished with the following stats:

28% Brutality vs. 72% Finesse

54% Cunning vs. 46% Honor

62% Disdain vs. 38% Vigilance

Infamy: 47%

Wealth: 12500 gold coins

Wounds: 4

Blasphemy: -1


----------



## Caedus (Feb 8, 2010)

shelley said:


> Whoa, never gotten negative blasphemy before. How did that happen?



Not really sure. I just did everything to please the gods. Maybe 0 means neutral, so it means they're happy with me or something?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 8, 2010)

Caedus said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa, never gotten negative blasphemy before. How did that happen?
> ...



I also got 1 blasphemy, and I made the gods annoyed at me. I let the people worship me and shtuff.

EDIT: Actually, my bad. Caedus had negative blasphemy.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Feb 8, 2010)

You finished with the following stats: 

11% Brutality vs. 89% Finesse 

26% Cunning vs. 74% Honor 

72% Disdain vs. 28% Vigilance 

Infamy: 50% 

Wealth: 11650 gold coins 

Wounds: 1 

Blasphemy: -1


----------



## shelley (Feb 8, 2010)

Greedy dragon!

26% Brutality vs. 74% Finesse

95% Cunning vs. 5% Honor

15% Disdain vs. 85% Vigilance

Infamy: 75%

Wealth: 25650 gold coins

Wounds: 1

Blasphemy: 2


----------



## Cride5 (Feb 8, 2010)

Damn useless magical trap. O' mighty Bob got ripped off!

17% Brutality vs. 83% Finesse

14% Cunning vs. 86% Honor

59% Disdain vs. 41% Vigilance

Infamy: 54%

Wealth: 17150 gold coins

Wounds: 1

Blasphemy: 1


----------



## alabing11 (Feb 9, 2010)

let me check


----------

